# 10 grand



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone have a line on where I can get an air sweeper for about 10 grand?
Also, anyone ever use a Tow-Vac? What do you think of it? I wouldn't mind giving one a try if I could find a used unit. Thanks for you help.........Scoot


----------

